# She was busted



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute, what a great stuffed toy!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I love how she calmly heads back up stairs "don't mind me, just taking my toy with me." All of my Goldens would eviscerate their stuffed toys too, so we finally gave up. Nothing but Nylabones at our house.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Prior to this she went down and got her big stuffed penguin. She proceeded to tear the arm off. So we threw it away. Then she disappeared and got her dog.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She seems quite pleased with herself. It is funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

She looks so proud of herself!!


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Love this. "Oh I'm not up to anything...I was just headed upstairs..see?" ? Love goldens because they're just such smart dogs!


----------

